# had my baby girl :D



## YummyMummy2be

Hiya,
Just thought i'd come on nd introduce u to my baby girl Isabella.
She was born on 24/01/08 at 6.17pm weighing 7lb 40z. She's gorjus.

I started with contractions on wed 23rd but they were irregular, i was at clinic anyway nd they checked me over nd i was 2cm dialated so i got sent home.
By early hours of 24th they were really strong nd every 5mins.
I rang labour ward who told me to come down so the oh rang my dad who took us down.
When we got there they checked me over nd i was between 2cm nd 3cm so she did a sweep nd 5mins later my waters had broken and the contractions were coming more regular every 3mins nd very strong so they got me a room nd got me settled in.
They checked me over again few hours later i was dialating more.
When i got to 8cm i had the drip to get my contractions coming more becuz theyd slowed off.. when they check me over again i was 10cm.
I was in established labour for 10hrs, it was all worth it!:D
Anyway won't go on and on lol.

Hope to post pics soon
Luv Tan nd Isabella xx


----------



## suzan

Congrats!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## Tezzy

congratulations!!!!


----------



## Lauren-x

Congratulations!


----------



## Linzi

Congrats :)

xxx


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Congrats :headspin:

xx


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Congratulations hunny x


----------



## nikkybaby

Congratulations!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## fifi83

Congratulation x


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congrats


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!!


----------



## LilysMummy

Congratulaions! :pink: Our little girls share the same birthday!!!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## maddiwatts19

_Yay!! congratulations!!   _


----------



## elles28

Congrats !!


----------



## Stef

Congratulations. 

Glad you're both well

x


----------



## Serene123

Congrats!


----------



## smartie

Congratulations!


----------



## Carolina

congrats!:happydance:


----------



## Louisa K

Congrats !!!!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations on your pink bump!


----------



## Jenny

Congrats!!! :headspin::happydance::headspin:

:cloud9:


----------



## Samo

Congratulations, glad to hear all is healthy and well and baby Isabella is here!! :dance:


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates hunni x


----------



## Hayz

Congratulations :D


----------



## xCherylx

Congratulations :)


----------



## sarah29

Congratulations x


----------



## xxleannexx

congrats x


----------



## Wobbles

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/itsagirllogo1.gif

*CONGRATULATIONS!*


----------



## Frankie

congratulations x


----------



## Firsttimer

congrats hun x


----------



## cutie_wutie

congrats hun xxx


----------



## Spartacus

Congratulations! 

What a lovely name!!

xx


----------



## Mango

Congrats!!!


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## polo_princess

Awww congrats!!


----------



## xclairex

yey congrats


----------

